# got to love the chairman...



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if their is a post he isn't happy with he just has deleted :? first was locking threads and now this.......derrr

BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE.......add a touch of german lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> add a touch of german lol


Excuse you old chum :twisted: 
[you don't know the wrath of a German yet ,,,,,] just joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> if their is a post he isn't happy with he just has deleted :? first was locking threads and now this.......derrr
> 
> BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE.......add a touch of german lol


Odds on this get deleted or locked :lol:

Here's a few reasons (read excuses) that might be given.
1/This post is not helpful.
2/This is a personal attack on the chairman.
3/Won't post about it until after the EGM/AGM.
4/its locked until such a time I/we can consider it.
5/its the weekend.
6/ its snowing.

Add your own below.

OOps missed off the most important ones.  
7/ Its against the TTOC constitution.
8/ Its against the TTOC rules.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> if their is a post he isn't happy with he just has deleted :? first was locking threads and now this.......derrr
> 
> BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE..........BIG SMILE.......add a touch of german lol


+1 but minus the German part.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just had a conversation with someone on the phone off of the admin team, and i was excluded from the forum yet again yesterday (banned in other words) now i am not saying who i think did it, but the culprit left no reason in the mods log and has tried to hide his doing of it.
ip's don't lie though and the person can be traced via that.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> just had a conversation with someone on the phone off of the admin team, and i was excluded from the forum yet again yesterday (banned in other words) now i am not saying who i think did it, but the culprit left no reason in the mods log and has tried to hide his doing of it.
> ip's don't lie though and the person can be traced via that.


Without trying to get into an argument Gaz, how did you know you were banned? What message or error came up when you tried to get in the forum?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i didn't get an error or any message Nick, as i hadn't been on or tried to tbh. it was Hoggy who looked into it as i hadn't answered a pm he had sent me. apparently i am a bit of a bad boy, so my name is kept in the excluded log permanently lmao


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> i didn't get an error or any message Nick, as i hadn't been on or tried to tbh. it was Hoggy who looked into it as i hadn't answered a pm he had sent me. apparently i am a bit of a bad boy, so my name is kept in the excluded log permanently lmao


I think you need to be a bit more careful about what you are insinuating.

I seems to me that you are suggesting that someone, possibly me as you've posted in this thread, had banned you from the forum, and that they also somehow tampered with the forum logs to hide this action.

But you hadn't actually been on the forum so have no idea if you could or not get on to know if you we're banned. There is nothing in the logs to show that anyone banned you and the fact of tampering with the logs is rediculous, I'm not even sure how possible that is without access to the forum database which I certainly do not have.

The only thing in the logs is the action of you being added to the excluded from any bans list, that's not unbanning you.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nick, if i thought or knew it was you i would just say it tbh.....you know that. as i said on your forum i have no axe to grind nor bare any ill feelings to any ttoc or ttf peeps.

this thread is about you deleting my posts that you personally don't like tbh, and anyone elses that have a hint against the ttoc, or for that matter deleting threads of andrews where he has dropped the ball and you cover his arse.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fair enough mate, was just the impression I got from you posts above.

I did remove a couple of posts of yours, but only as they were unnecessary in the thread they were in. But we both know you don't let things drop


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Fair enough mate, was just the impression I got from you posts above.
> 
> I did remove a couple of posts of yours, but only as they were unnecessary in the thread they were in. But we both know you don't let things drop


can't argue with that tbh lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> I did remove a couple of posts of yours, but only as they were unnecessary in the thread they were in.


Do posts get vetted on whether or not they are necessary  

I guess the whole of this forum as indeed any other forum is unnecessary in the grand scheme of things :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I did remove a couple of posts of yours, but only as they were unnecessary in the thread they were in.
> ...


you notice he didn't respond about covering andrews arse by removing his co*k up's lol :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


I think you and nick need your own section in this forum (or is it the other forum ? :roll: )

Could even sub category in the jokes section.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm not sure nick could put up with me tbh lol................apparently i am a bit of a pita


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bread :lol: :lol:


----------

